
Why do we have our best solution to problems in the shower? - oluomike1
Why do we have our best solution to problems in the shower?
======
rvz
Perhaps you think at your best if you are alone, relaxing with 'unlimited
time' and not under the watchful eye of the observer/interviewer/boss/etc
under a tight deadline.

As one legendary greek mathematician shouted in his bath tub:

Eureka!

~~~
oluomike1
So true, when I'm alone its a whole new unshakable me than when I'm my team.

------
oluomike1
Has anyone thought of including office perk "shower time" to help less
productive teams spark up creativity? This has been really helpful for me to
maintain stress level of running a startup.

